# Windows installer. But it's already installed!



## ike301 (Dec 22, 2004)

Not sure if this is the right forum, but everytime I initiate a MS Office app, Windows installer starts up, it searches for my Install disk (which i can't find), and prompts me for the disc.

I'll cancel it, and then it says 'set up cancelled'. Then the initiated program opens up.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check for spyware and virus infection


----------



## ike301 (Dec 22, 2004)

dai said:


> check for spyware and virus infection


i have. including adaware se, spybot s&d, norton antivirus (updated).... i even have had the hijackthis forum members look at my scan log. nothing.

i think theres a corrupted command somewhere in my MS office apps. this installer only appears when i access a ms office products. after i cancel the set up prompts, the application would open up fine and work normally.... not sure what is triggering the installer....

thoughts? comments? questions?


----------



## iago1983 (Jan 13, 2005)

When you installed Office, you may not have installed all available options for the programs, and as such it usually prompts you to insert the source disk the first time around in each program (and subsequent times if various uninstalled options are accessed in the programs). The reason it works when you cancel is that generally these optional components aren't too important for Office to run.

You really need to find that install disk or get a copy of it to make it stop happening.


----------



## ike301 (Dec 22, 2004)

So here's the process. Say I click on MS Word to initiate the program.

Immediately, I get this this is the installer prompting for a disk. 









I click cancel, then his is the set up error message.









I click ok, and then the program opens OK and works fine.

What is prompting this?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

mine was caused by spyware and was slightly different as it would pop up when i was in the middle of doing something else,nothing to do with office
as iago1983 said it may think that you want to use something that is not installed, because it is usually associated with what you are going to use so it pops up the promn't
i had installed the full install so i thought something had corrupted and ran the repair,which made no difference.
i then did a system clean for spyware and virus's and the problem disappeared
so i assumed that was the cause


----------



## ike301 (Dec 22, 2004)

dai said:


> mine was caused by spyware and was slightly different as it would pop up when i was in the middle of doing something else,nothing to do with office
> as iago1983 said it may think that you want to use something that is not installed, because it is usually associated with what you are going to use so it pops up the promn't
> i had installed the full install so i thought something had corrupted and ran the repair,which made no difference.
> i then did a system clean for spyware and virus's and the problem disappeared
> so i assumed that was the cause


I see. That could be a solution, as this was not a problem when I first installed the suite. It wasnt until later - and i forgot to document what i was doing at the time - that this 'installer' came to be. What spyware detector program did you use? Perhaps I'll give that one a whirl.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i use a number
adaware
spybot
spysweeper
avg
A2
hijack
installed the ms one antispyware


----------



## ike301 (Dec 22, 2004)

dai said:


> i use a number
> adaware
> spybot
> spysweeper
> ...


Which one solved it? DO you recall? I use adaware, spybot S&D, norton, and have let other members see my hijackit log.... still happens. i still dont thnk it's spyware at all. i think i have some sort of corrupted command or trigger...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't know just run them and delete what they find,you need to get hold of the disk and run a repair and see if it fixes it


----------



## I_am_Mad_Alice (Nov 16, 2004)

*Windows installer. But it's already installed*

I helped fix a problem just like that with Microsoft Visio. It was a registry fix. I just cant remember how I fixed it. Below is some links on Microsoft KB. Let is know if you were able to get it fixed and how. 

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;298021

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=297834


----------



## ike301 (Dec 22, 2004)

I_am_Mad_Alice said:


> I helped fix a problem just like that with Microsoft Visio. It was a registry fix. I just cant remember how I fixed it. Below is some links on Microsoft KB. Let is know if you were able to get it fixed and how.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;298021
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=297834


http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;298021

sounds like the correct solution, but before i even update the installer, 

(1) how do i check what the version my installer is currently?

(2) The link (http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=4B6140F9-2D36-4977-8FA1-6F8A0F5DCA8F) for the installer 2.0 says it's for Win NT 4.0 and 2000. Is this ok even when i'm running XP SP2?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Windows XP contains Windows Installer 2.0 and therefore can't be installed or upgraded by this redistributable.


----------



## OVERSTIMULATION (Aug 10, 2004)

*Losing Disks*

It is incredibly irresponsible to lose install disks, recovery disks etc. Those are very important. If neccessary make copies and store them in a safe place. Back-up removable storage is imperative in the computer world; it's not an option. Many of these problems in here can simply be solved by re-installing the program. You need all your CD's. Take care of your things...


----------



## ike301 (Dec 22, 2004)

OVERSTIMULATION said:


> It is incredibly irresponsible to lose install disks, recovery disks etc. Those are very important. If neccessary make copies and store them in a safe place. Back-up removable storage is imperative in the computer world; it's not an option. Many of these problems in here can simply be solved by re-installing the program. You need all your CD's. Take care of your things...


Good observation, genius. It is also incredibly impolite to sarcastically spam already known facts. That is also very important. If necessary, or possible at all, help my cause; don't hurt it. If you would notice, the other posters actually offered course of actions or useful information. Perhaps you could of offered me a copy of the disk, since obviously you should have a copy. I mean, it's "imperative", you know. If you can't help, just hush up and move on to the next thread. If I wanted a life lesson, I would of called my mom. Sorry for the harsh tone, but your post was not well received, by any means.

Thank you Dai, I_am_Mad_Alice, and iago1983 for your useful links and suggestions.


----------



## OVERSTIMULATION (Aug 10, 2004)

*Missing software*

Sorry about the harsh tone. I can not really share my Cd with you, since that's a copyright violation, and probably against some forum rule. Try searching the Internet or goto CompUSA; it's about $ 600.


----------



## ike301 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Moderator, please lock this thread.*

Any other USEFUL suggetsions, just PM me. Thanks!


----------

